# Update on my Lake Livingston Railroad Landscaping



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

It's been a long journey from concept to current landscape. Over the past 5 months I have encountered clay soil as hard as concrete, soil that shifts and expands when it gets wet, working in 100 degrees temperatures, and dirt delivery, 14 cubic yards, dumped on the road and drainage ditch. Some things I would do differently, now that I've been through the experience.

Here's what it looks like today.




This is what it looked like 5 months ago (when I thought it was a 1 month project).



 
The trackwork still needs leveling, but it is runnable. So there is more time spent running trains than there is on landscaping.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL, Don. You have barely begun.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks very nice, I really like the color contrasts.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. I started with a loop around the oak tree and wound up with 1400 sq ft of elevated railroad. Did not think that big at first.


----------

